# info needed on Cunliff & Paterson



## scubabob (May 27, 2012)

I found a sauce bottle some time ago in pretty good nic and it has the words "Cunliff & Patterson Melbourne" embossed on the front. The only other markings on it is an "M" on the base which i assume is the Melbourne Glass Bottle Company

 The only information i can find on C & P is a couple of photos of their building in Melbourne, that's it.  Anybody out there have any info?

 much appreciated, cheers


----------



## surfaceone (May 29, 2012)

Yo Adrian, [8D]

 Not much information out there, unfortunately. Would like to see some photos, though...

 The listing in the 1880 Melbourne International Exhibition Catalog, under "Condiments...":

 "1185 Cunliff & Patterson, Brunswick and Westgarth sts., Fitzroy, Melbourne.-- Jams, Jellies, Marmalade, &c. Lemon and other candied peels.

 1136 Cunliff, Marian L., 8 York terrace, Branswick st. North Fitzroy, Melbourne.-- Jellies, Meat, Fruit. Plums dried as prunes." From.


----------



## epackage (May 29, 2012)

Very common bottle, they are always on Ebay UK and don't sell too well...


----------

